# PRO_Z mini chassis



## CORO KID (Jun 23, 2002)

Just got my Pro-z Mini Z chassis-SWEET! :thumbsup: I`ll put up a post on how it works out.I`m building mine in Stock set-up with Mini-Z speed control and receiver and PN racing rear pod. The website is Pro-Z.com Professional Mini Z Racing. He also was a fun little car game on the site.
CORO :devil:


----------



## Nil (Dec 8, 2001)

Are you gonna give us pictures?


----------



## disruptor10 (Oct 2, 1998)

really some pics would be sweet ! Holly crap now mini z's are out of control !


----------



## CORO KID (Jun 23, 2002)

Pro-Z
They had 3 mod Pro Z`s running thursday at Crotty RC Sweet.It seems to take a toy car and turn it to a real RC car.The Kit takes some work to put together,some hand fitting of parts but what on road car doesn`t.You can adjust car every where and the damping tube set up for the rear pod works great!Go to the PRO-Z.com site for pictures because I can`t post picture yet.They are going to try them on oval Saturday,I`ll post the results.
:thumbsup: 
CORO


----------



## okracer (Mar 11, 2002)

*cant find proz.com*

hey i went to pro z.com and the only thing that comes up is a cell phone booster am i typeing in the wrong address could you post a link here please


----------



## CORO KID (Jun 23, 2002)

Try the GOOGLE search engine is the easiest way.I asked Scott to post a link for me.
CORO :thumbsup:


----------



## casper975 (Mar 29, 2003)

www.pro-z.com


----------



## Pro Z Racing (Apr 7, 2003)

Hello, I'm Scott that CORO was referring to. I designed the Pro-Z with every advantage of a 12th scale pan car. The Pro-Z uses a t bar with tweak screws for tweak, flat 4 cell AAA chassis for low center of gravity, center and side to side damping, camber and castor adjustment. The Pro-Z chassis kit is a conversion kit for the kyosho mini z however you can use any electronics you want except for the servo this needs to be a micro servo.


----------



## Pro Z Racing (Apr 7, 2003)

Photos of a few diffrent Pro-Z's can be found in the gallery. http://www.pro-z.com/gallery


----------



## CORO KID (Jun 23, 2002)

well been working on Pro-Z,Scooty had some new body mounts,I`m mount corvette on mine.Hopefully i`ll be testing and tuneing this thrusday.i`m going to run it with stock motor,PN ball diff and a GPM mount,and PN 780`s cell but PNracing has a new sweet looking mount check his web site.it lowers the motor a ton.If you have Pro Z Scotty is good about helping you get set-up.remember he takes his racing serious and knows his stuff.
CORO :thumbsup:


----------



## CORO KID (Jun 23, 2002)

I watched the PRO Z group set a track record at 59 laps,world famost Scotty Jakes and the forever flying Phil NG and then my personal hero Wild Bill Crotty jr were just smoking the track.woo!Then we took the boys outside to try some BRP cars on hot top oval.hang on folks this will be a barn burner.Theses little cars hooked up like on rails.So all you BRP guys come on down and give it a try in NH and I need the practice. :roll: :roll: :roll: 
CORO :thumbsup:


----------



## Kikerumbo (May 30, 2005)

*This PRO-Z is the worst Internet shop where you can buy. Take care.*

I made an order on 3th of January. 3 months after make the other I got a package from [email protected]. The package only had 2 of the 5 things that I ordered (chassis and HS-55 micro servo).

When I start to mount the chassis I see that the holes where the steering is mounted, are twisted, making the steering unmountable. I tryed to contact with SJAKES20 for more than 3 weeks and after that time I made an AOL account for the messenger and I could talk with him, because he didn't answer to me by e-mail.

He told me that this was a fault from the factory and he will send to me another chassis and the rest of the things in my order.

Oh my GOD! 4 months and still get nothing that I can use.

After 6 weeks I didn't receive the rest of the order and the new chassis. I contact with [email protected]. He told me that he didn't send the chassis yet and that he doesn't have some of the things in my order after near 6 MONTHS.

I told him to give my money back and I will send back the things that he send to me (the bad chassis and the servo). He told me to send the package and then he will give my money back. What the hell? I send the cash without get nothing and he (after his "painful" job) can't make the same.

I made lots of orders to USA, China, Hong-Kong... and this is the first time that I have this embarrasing problem. 6 months to get a simple "toy" car. I ordered a JATO from Stormerhobbies and I got it in 6 days.

Well... [email protected] told me that if I don't send back the order he will send the things that I still don't get from the order that I paid 6 months ago.

The question is, what would you make in my situation?

By the way, excuse me for post this here, but I'm a bit desperate with this guy.

Thanks for understand this.


----------



## Mr-Tamiya (Jan 24, 2002)

I understand your upset but please dont use vulgar language in your posts. Many children view this.


----------



## okracer (Mar 11, 2002)

did you use us mail to make corrispondence if you did its a federal offence its called mail fraud 
you might send him an email telling him this that might light a fire under something lol


----------



## Kikerumbo (May 30, 2005)

*Ummm...*

Okracer, can you explain that a little more?

Thanks.


----------



## okracer (Mar 11, 2002)

sure if he used the us mail to send you this stuff and not like ups or fedex its a federal offence to misrepresent yourself sell something you dont have persay


----------

